# Proper Length for derailluer cable housing? From shifter to downtube?



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know?

I'm trying to resolve a little rattle. What's the correct length of the cable housing from shifters to the down tube? This is for SCOTT CR1, 61cm frame.
What I'm experiencing is over bumps the housing rattles against the headtube. Get's really annoying...
Thanks in advance,


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, have not heard from anyone. I experimented with 3 different lengths. No luck, still rattling on ruff pavement. I also tried the old criss-cross method, of having the left cross over the head tube to the right cable guide and vice-versa. No luck. I've ended up just putting a little piece of foam around the cable housing. It stopped the rattle, but I'm sure a more aesthetic fix is out there.... Any suggestions?


----------

